# What's my Socionics type?



## davis4dniccals (Feb 19, 2015)

*Personal concepts*
_1. What is beauty? What is love?_
Beauty, I think it is something we admire and enjoy? This is relative concept
Love, I don't know. People probably enjoy it

_2. What are your most important values?_
I am not sure. I think it's truth and liberty, since I'd like it to be not taken away.

_3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?_
Maybe sometimes I have crazy ideas, but I can't assumed in advance that this is an only truth.
I am more like Unitarian Universalist, I have nothing against other religions, beliefs. I am open-minded about that and it could be the best to find out together the truth.

_4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?_
Personally I enjoy war and militaries because it fascinates me in terms of strategy and tactics.
But on the other hand, I don't think violence is the best way to solve the conflict. 
Nobody said that physically strong army is always the best, right? Right.
In my opinion, the power is smart thinking.

*Interests*
_5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?_
The longest conversations in my life, I think were about analizing human's behaviour, complaining about school education system (mostly about life and how it all doesn't make sense) and some about abstracted space unicorns and things like that.

_6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body?_
Conversation about health/medicine would be really interesting I guess. I mean maybe about ideas how to improve it.
What should we change in our life to live more than 120 years? Yes.
I am usually deep in my thoughts and I didn't care about my health or body at all. But since I started eat better and train a bit, I can see the results and I am satisfated with it. I have to improve myself while I am young.

_7. What do you think of daily chores?_
I don't know if it bothers me or no, but I hate routine.

_8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome._
There's a pretty long list of books and films I'd like to read/watch, but I feel like I won't finish it never ever..
Besides that I like action, criminals, horrors and comedy as well. But I'm really not into love stories. These are so boring and it's still the same and same and same. They were happy, he broke up, she was depressed, but in the end of course, they were together again and this is so tearjerker- Oh.. oh no please staph it. 
I like films and books with interesting story, with some morals and topics to think about. Not that ones (morals) which are so obvious.
I need books/films what would make me think about it, and bring something to my life. Like the factors I wasn't aware of or didn't think about earlier.

_9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?_
I am not so emotional person at all. I rarely cry, but comparing on the past, I cried sometimes when I was angry. It doesn't happen often. Also I was depressed and I cried one day because I didn't understand cause of my existence. Crazy right?
It was so deep in my thoughts these days... 
Usually my smile made sometimes stupid things, situations and sometimes stupid people. 
I can frequently smile of someone's happiness (it also depends) but I usually don't show it.
Mainly I am someone like "the warmest robot", but I know that I am stronly emotional deep inside. I think I suppress it because it does not matter for me at
10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?
Sorry I really can't understand the question. I don't know if I am dumb or something, but english is not my first language and I just simply can't XD May someone write it easier, please.

*Evaluation & Behaviour*
_11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?_
The most weakness are probably laziness and not understanding emotions.
And I hate about myself that I let myself be sad and depressed all the time from dumb things which I could solve quickly and with no pain.
But well, I am kind of pessimistic.

_12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?_
I talked only with one person about that, and what she mentioned is that, when I want achieve/learn something I am really into, I am hardworking at first place. (Laziness ≠ hardworking contradiction ) 
I like about myself that I am able to quite cleverly solving problems, creativity, imagination.. Yeah, that's it.

_13. In what areas of your life would you like help?_
I am person who usually want to discover/learn alone, but..
I definitely would like help in 'emotional' areas. Yeah, I think this is one and only area I shouldn't discover by myself at all.

_14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it._
Hate hate hate hate hate hate.
Unless it would be thing that is super extreme interesting.. Like practise or something. 
But still hate hate hate hate.

*People & Interactions*
_15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?_
I really don't know. I cannot just simply put people to category what I like and what I dislike. Everybody has something special and something bad about himself. But maybe I dislike really judging people or those who wants to impose his beliefs to you or... control you.
And what types? I don't know what exactly it means, but I can describe with mbti types, since I know only mbti..
I get along well with INTJs and I am good with ENFP, even if we don't understand each other sometimes.
Don't have any more close people xD

_16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?_
I feel sometimes like I am the most unromantic person in the world. 
I think I couldn't stand with someone who is only make decisions by emotions.
After that, I'd like someone understandable.
And who likes weirdos... do you like weirdos like me?

_17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?_
Oh I wan't thinking about it at all, but I think the most concern will be concern that the child would become swaggy and start drinking alcohol/smoking. I don't want them to do it.

_18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?_
As in inward and outward I try to understand why this friend made that claim. In main, try to better understand it. Maybe it could be right?

_19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one._
Sometimes I think people are one big manipulated shit. But I can't think such generally. There's a lot of people, no, even more than a lot. And the point is that you cannot judge a book by its cover. But as a whole I can't really tell. Because I don't know which side of people is more. Those favorable or those corrupt and destructive for our society? 
I think the problem is that people are still doing things which seems obvious are bad.
Like, you won't say if something is bad till you try.
But why should we keeping on this routine? I even don't know what to say about it. So I will just leave it.

_20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?_
I am not choosing friends by specifical features. 
But even though they are friends I am still hiding my feelings around them. 
When I get along with someone I can be more talkative and vivid with them, but besides that I should think more about it.
I sometimes 'feel' what things I can say some person, and what I don't want to. It's same with behaving (How I can behave, and how I don't want to around them). 
I can't tell how it works and on what it depends.

_21. How do you behave around strangers?_
I am usually super quiet and I'm focused on observing/listening. 
People in first impression can say that I am really shy and calm.
But the truth is that I am not ]:>


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Hey, Moderator? Can we move this to the proper sub-forum, please? :kitteh:

But, anyway. Seems like EII or ESI are possibilities. Don't limit yourself to them by any means-- I can't really focus on reading all of this right now, to be honest.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

@Word Dispenser is trying to mislead you. :tongue:

ILE is obvious. Ne+Ti, irrational temperament. Fi PoLR. Alpha values.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ is trying to mislead you. :tongue:
> 
> ILE is obvious. Ne+Ti, irrational temperament. Fi PoLR. Alpha values.


Yeah, I do that, don't I? roud:


----------

